# Erste Meerforelle vom Strand



## Fxndlxng (19. Februar 2004)

Nach 12mal Hamburg----Küste und zurück war es endlich so weit!
Die erste Meerforelle vom Strand. Gefangen kurz vor Weihnachten'02 auf roten Gladsax. Knappe 80 cm und sie schwimmt wieder.


----------



## Blauortsand (19. Februar 2004)

Schönes Ding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. Februar 2004)

schönes Teil Findling.... Gratulation nachträglich #6 
Manch Anderer muss dafür öfter als 12 mal hin und her düsen  :q


----------



## vagabond82 (19. Februar 2004)

Moin, 
öfter als 12 mal ist gut, da nimmt man Findling einmal mit an die Küste, da schnoort er sich erst mal nen´roten Gladsax und fängt so eine Granate.......unglaublich du Sauhund. Die zweite von Ihm war übrigens 60cm lang.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Fxndlxng (19. Februar 2004)

Das mit den Bidern übe ich noch!!!


----------



## Fischbox (19. Februar 2004)

Watt 'nen Prachtfisch!!! Genial#6#6


----------



## Fxndlxng (19. Februar 2004)

Hier ein zweiter Versuch mit einem anderen Bild.


----------



## marschel (19. Februar 2004)

geiles Teil....

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf!!!

ich erlaube mir mal....


----------



## marschel (19. Februar 2004)

nd hier nochmal, weil es so schön war bzw. IST...die 80er von findling....ich ziehe meine Flosse vor Dir.....


----------



## Meerforellenfan (20. Februar 2004)

super teil


----------



## Gnilftz (20. Februar 2004)

Meinen Glückwunsch zur 1.
und dann gleich so ein U-Boot!!! Wahnsinn!!!
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (20. Februar 2004)

@ findling

schöner Fisch, Petri Heil! :m:m

Ich habe jetzt 5 mal OD-KÜSTE-OD (ohne Fisch) hinter mir, wenn ich dann die entfernung mit deinen 12 mal aus HH gegenrechne, dann bin ich bei ja ....

Klappt schon irgendwann!!!#h #h #h 

Petri an alle!


----------



## Strandwanderer (20. Februar 2004)

Sehr schöner Fisch,
Gratulation auch zur richtigen Entscheidung, sie wieder frei zu lassen. 

#r


----------



## uli.str (20. Februar 2004)

Schöne Mefo!!!
Glückwunsch )


----------



## mefohunter84 (20. Februar 2004)

@ findling

Booohhhhh, wat fürn geiles Teil. Deine Freude kann ich gut verstehen. Habe im Frühjahr 2000 solch eine Granate vor dem Kescher verloren und im Herbst eine ebensolche Mefo gefangen. Wirklich ein geiles Gefühl.

Rolf


----------



## Fxndlxng (20. Februar 2004)

@ mefohunter84
Unbeschreiblich wie einem da das Blut in den Adern kocht wenn man sie das erste mal gesehen hat und defeinitiv weiß was da am anderen Ende zieht. Ich habe den gesamten Drill über nur gebetet dass sie bitte, bitte, bitte nicht ausschlitzt! 
Habe übrigens am vergangenen Samstag direkt unter der Rutenspitze einen Biss gehabt von einer ähnlich großen Forelle.
Leider habe ich mich mehr erschrocken als reagiert und der Fisch hing nur wenige Sekunden.


----------



## Fxndlxng (20. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Strandwanderer _
> *Sehr schöner Fisch,
> Gratulation auch zur richtigen Entscheidung, sie wieder frei zu lassen.
> 
> Ist meiner Meinung nach Ehrensache bestimmte Fische wieder ziehen zu lassen, habe jedoch auch schon häufig festgestellt dass das nicht gerade jedermanns Ansicht ist. Schade eigendlich, denn davon würden wir alle profitieren. Es war übrigens ein herrlicher Anblick als sie wieder davon geschwommen ist und schon deshalb in keinster Weise ein Verlust!!!!*


----------



## mefohunter84 (20. Februar 2004)

@ Findling,

Echt tolle Geste. Doch gestatte mir die Frage, warum hast Du diese große Mefo zurückgesetzt?


----------



## Fxndlxng (20. Februar 2004)

Die Schuppen saßen fest (!) und sie war unserer (vagabond82 und meiner wenigkeit) Meinung nach leicht angefärbt. Außerdem war der Drill besser als Drogen und ich glaube ich bin heute noch nicht davon runter. Ich bin außerdem der Meinung dass alle Meerforellen, die auch nur leicht angefärbt sind, dass GESAMTE JAHR hindurch zurückgesetzt werden müßten. 
Und deshalb: wenn Ihr einen mit 'ner braunen seht haauuutihhhnuummm und sagt Findling wärs gewesen!


----------



## mefohunter84 (20. Februar 2004)

@ Findling

Ich kann Deine Ansicht gut verstehen. Da gibt es aber immer noch das gesetzliche Problem in MecPomm. Mir wären die Bedingungen von S/H auch lieber,  obgleich es auch damit Probleme geben kann. Wann ist eine Mefo noch "angefärbt". Also an den Schuppen "wühle" ich nicht rum. Ach übrigens war meine große vom Jahr 2000 blitzeblank und ich habe Sie, wie sicherlich "fast" jeder verstehen kann auch mitgenommen. Zwei weitere Forellen, die ich an diesem Tage noch bekam, habe ich aber zurückgesetzt.


----------



## gerwinator (20. Februar 2004)

auch von mir noch mal ein fettes BOA  :m 
glückwunsch zu dem fang!!! echt geiles teil!!!


----------



## Fxndlxng (24. Februar 2004)

Auf diesem Bild kann man ganz gut erkennen dass sie nicht ganz blank war:


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. Februar 2004)

Hallo Meerforellenfreunde,
schön wäre es, wenn mit ähnlicher Inbrunst und hoher Ethik auch über den Dorsch und alle anderen Flossenträger dikutiert würde! Aber das ist nicht Thema der Geschichte.
Zunächst auch meinen Glückwunsch zu dem schönen Fisch. Ich kenne die Gefühle sehr genau, die einen da durchziehen. Allerdings ist mir die hier geführte Diskussion zu puristisch und - sie verstößt in der Art gegen das geltende Recht!
Dieser Fisch, kurz vor Weihnachten in SH gefangen, genießt Schonzeit ( 31.10. - 01.01. ) In MeckPomm wäre dieser Fisch zu entnehmen gewesen, da es keinen
Grund gibt ihn zu beangeln und dann auf seine Verwertung zu verzichten. Es handelt sich schließlich um eine Kreatur, die nicht den Sportspartner und Drogenersatz liefert, sondern um ein lebendiges Wesen, welches um sein Leben kämpt!
Wenn man für sich selbst, ganz still und leise, eine andere Meinung zu diesem
Thema vertritt, dann sollte man handeln, wie man es für richtig hält und nicht darüber reden! In einem öffentlichen Forum aber Druck auszuzüben, das jemand entgegen dem Gesetz zu releasen hat, halte ich für Anstiftung zu Straftaten.

Das Board ist immer sooo empfindlich, wenns es um rechtliche Grenzen geht. Es
wäre einfach besser, zu dieser Verfahrensweise keine praktischen Hinweise zu
erörtern. Handeln - Mund halten. Ich habe oft den Eindruck, dass man sich noch adeln lassen möchte, wenn so gehandelt wurde.

Es kommt auch noch ein andere praktischer Gesichtspunkt hinzu: Die großen
Fische werden nach meiner Beobachtung häufig nie wieder ganz "blank". Wenn
so ein Fisch dann ausserhalb der Schonzeiten und in guter Kondition gefangen wurde, ist er auch einmal "erntereif" wie ein Waidmann es formulieren würde.
Warum diesen Fisch dann releasen? Damit er nach dem Streß verludert oder ins nächste Kiemennetz taumelt???

So, und jetzt haut drauf!!


----------



## Karstein (25. Februar 2004)

@ Findling: genial feiner Fisch, Kompliment dem Fänger!

@ Dolfin: nix draufhaun, passt schon Deine Meinung. Lesen ja immerhin 1000e mit hier auf dem AB.


----------



## vagabond82 (25. Februar 2004)

@ dolfin: vom draufhauen halte ich auch&nbsp;nicht immer viel&nbsp;und eine Anstiftung zur Straftat&nbsp;ist für mich nicht zu erkennen.&nbsp;Ist doch gut das durch solche Beiträge, vieleicht nicht so erfahrene Küstenheinis sich mit Schonzeiten etc. genauer auseinander setzen. Auch&nbsp;ich hab irgendwo Respekt vor diesen riesen "Kreaturen" und ich denke&nbsp;der Großteil&nbsp;der&nbsp;Mefo´s erreicht solch eine Größe gar nicht. Ab einer gewissen Größe ist mir ein Fisch lebend mehr wert als kaltgeräuchert auf Brot.&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;

Gruß Jan

&nbsp;


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. Februar 2004)

@vagabond
Das Fangen von Fischen ohne den Zweck diese zu verwerten stellt eine Straftat nach dem Tierschutzgesetz dar. Wenn jemand also versucht, andere zu motivieren, Fische die er gefangen hat und die gesetzlich entnommen werden dürfen, wieder zurück zu setzen, stiftet er eine Straftat an.

Deine Einstellung, die du da oben geäußert hast, ringt mir keine Achtung ab. Wenn du die Fische so sehen willst, spiel Golf oder
Fußball. Der Zweck der Angelei ist noch immer der Fang und die Verwertung des Fisches. Alles andere, soweit es grundsätzlich darauf angelegt ist, ist nicht zu rechtfertigen.

Ich lege mir selbst auch Beschränkungen auf. Diese praktiziere ich, aber ich publiziere sie nicht!

Ich stimme dir uneingeschränkt zu, dass sich jeder, insbesondere wenn er sich noch nicht so auskennt, die Bestimmungen ansehen
sollte - auch wie ein blanker und wie ein bunter Fisch aussieht.


----------



## Palerado (25. Februar 2004)

Sorry aber das sehe ich mal ganz anders.
Der Zweck der Angelei ist es Spaß zu haben und jeder sollte so handeln wie es ihm am meisten Spaß macht.

Wenn ich eine Kreatur nicht töten will dann werde ich es nicht tun, egal was das Gesetz verlangt. Die MefoAngler fangen mit Sicherheit auch reichlich kleinere Fische, welche dann auch zum Verzehr genutzt werden, aber einen grossen Fisch zu töten nur weil das Gesetz es so verlangt ist nicht nur arm sondern entbehrt jeglicher Grundlage.

Ich denke mal, dass keiner hier im Board angelt damit die Kinder was zu essen haben (meine wären verhungert).


----------



## anguilla (25. Februar 2004)

@Palerado:

genau so sehe ich das auch! :m

Zudem sollte es schon lobend erwähnt werden, das Findling diesen phantastischen Fisch wieder hat schwimmen lassen! 
Wenn wir alle Fische abschlagen, nur weil es gesetzlich so geregelt ist, dann können wir in wenigen Jahren Schach spielen, aber nicht mehr angeln!

Natürlich verstehe ich Dolfin's Einwände. 
Ich sehe uns Angler aber hauptsächlich als "Nutzer" und vor allem Schützer der Natur und ihrer Resourcen.
Schließlich gibt es genügend negative Beispiele.

Ich will damit aber nicht sagen, das jeder Fisch zurückzusetzen ist. Auch ich entnehme Fische zum essen, aber massvoll und verantwortungsbewusst.


----------



## Palerado (25. Februar 2004)

Da hier auch immer davon die Rede ist wie wir Angler in der Öffentlichkeit da stehen finde ich es nicht besonders sinnvoll so zu tun als würden wir jeden Fisch, der gerade zufällig keine Schonzeit hat und glücklicherweise das Mindestmaß überschritten hat, töten. Auch wenn wir ihn eigentlich gar nicht essen wollen.

Was ist denn mit den ganzen Postings in denen andere Angler davon berichten dass sie dem Dorsch ein Mindestmaß von 45 cm einräumen? Da müsste man ja genau so argumentieren.


----------



## Fxndlxng (25. Februar 2004)

1. Also erstmal für alle die sich hier von mir zu irgendetwas            angestiftet fühlen. Niemand soll irgendwen umhauen sondern dass war mit Witz und im übertragenden Sinne gemeint (wie auch andere Dinge in diesem Posting!).   

2. Weiterhin habe ich ganz bewußt die Wörter "müßten" und "Meinung" verwendet und die darf ich laut Grundgesetz vertreten ohne dabei eine Straftat zu begehen.
Zitat:"Jeder hat das Recht, seine Meinung in Wort, Schrift und Bild frei zu äußern und zu verbreiten und sich aus allgemein zugänglichen Quellen ungehindert zu unterrichten"zitat ende.
- Mit einigen Einschränkungen -durch allgemeine Gesetze geregelt (Schutz der Ehe, Jugend usw -Fische zählen nicht dazu puuuuhh!  :q :q )  

3. Den Mund gehalten habe ich auch schon viel zu oft -wenn Leute einem erzählen dass die erste Mefo zwar nur 30cm hatte ,aber 500Km Anfahrt hätte man auf sich genommen und dass ganze Wochenende gefischt...       Ganz toll! :v

4. Wer immer nur den Mund hält, wird es schwer haben an der bestehenden Situation irgendetwas zu ändern! Und meiner Meinung nach, ist ein Forum wie dieses genau der richtige Ort dafür und je mehr Leute es lesen desto bersser! Wenn sich nur ein zehntel von Ihnen fortab etwas mehr Gedanken machen hat es sich schon gelohnt!
:m 
Petri heil an alle  :s :a :s :a :s :a


----------



## Bellyboatangler (25. Februar 2004)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem Fisch

Bei leicht angefärbten Fischen habe ich auch immer leichtes Zittern in den Fingern, bei Dorschen unter 45 cm leider auch und die flutschen mir dann komischerweise immer durch meine aalglatten Finger und schwimmen noch ne Runde. Hast auf jeden Fall richtig gehandelt und ein ernsthafter Angler verliert auch schon mal Fische, die das gesetzliche Mindestmaß haben. 

Ansonsten müßte ich jeden Dorsch in SH ab 38 cm abschlagen! Das muß irgendwie nicht sein!


----------



## mefohunter84 (25. Februar 2004)

@ Dolfin

Ich kann Deine Meinung voll und ganz nachvollziehen. Gesetzlich ist die Lage eindeutig. Du hast diese richtig wider gegeben. Ob es eine Straftat oder eine Ordnungswidrigkeit ist, einen maßigen Fisch zurück zu setzen, bedarf der genauen Betrachtungsweise. Aber!!!
Deutschland ist so ziemlich das einzige Land, in dem die Gesetze so ausgelegt sind. Davon will aber der "Deutsche" nichts hören. Natürlich handeln wir richtig und nicht die Anderen. An bestehende Gesetze hat man sich zu halten, auch wenn Diese meiner Meinung nach dringend einer "Generalüberholung" bedürfen. Und dieses schreibe ich aus voller Überzeugung, auch wenn ich ehrenamtlicher Fischereiaufseher bin.

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Tiffy (25. Februar 2004)

Meinen Glückwunsch an Fisch und Fänger :m  Ich bin mir sicher das die Forelle es sehr nett fand das sie wieder schwimmen durfte. 

Ich bin wieder mal in meiner Meinung bestätigt das es das beste ist nicht mehr in Deutschland zu fischen. Selbst Menschen die regelmäßig releasen und das nicht nur im Ausland, schreiben hier was von Gesetz u.s.w. Sowas muss meiner Meinung nach nicht sein. Wenn wir irgendwann mal Fische in Deutschland ganz ohne Strafe zurücksetzen möchten dann sollte man das nicht totschweigen. Langsam glaub ich auch das es dir, Dolfin, gar nicht mehr so oft um die Sache geht, sondern um den Streit an sich. Kann mich natürlich täuschen....


----------



## Nordwind97 (25. Februar 2004)

@ Findling

Glückwunsch auch von mir,super schöner Fisch,
auch Danke für das Zurücksetzen.Toll gemacht!!!
Man kann ja an den Dorschbeständen sehen was dabei rauskommt,wenn man die Laichfische wegfischt.
Ich persönlich halte das auch so! Will ja später
auch meinen Enkeln zeigen wie Opa die fetten Mefos
rausholt!!!Weiterhin soviel Petri wünscht.....


----------



## marschel (26. Februar 2004)

@nordwind

wenn es dann mal noch Dorsch und MeFo gibt..........ich weiß ja nicht!!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2004)

C+R ist ein immer wieder beliebtes, kontrovers diskutiertes Thema.
Warum wohl??
Weil (fast) jeder die gesetzlichen Regelungen kennt und (fast) jeder weiss, dass die nicht unbedingt von Praktikern gemacht wurden.

Meine persönliche Meinung dazu:
Wenn es in Deutschland schon gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist, eine Schulung mit anschliessender Prüfung zu machen, um überhaupt angeln zu dürfen, sollte der Gesetzgeber dem so ausgebildeten Angler auch mehr persönliche Freiheiten im Umgang mit c+r geben.

Jeden massigen Fisch abschlagen zu müssen, kann ja nicht das Gelbe vom Ei sein.

Ich gehe angeln, weil es mir Spass macht. Einen gefangenen Fisch zu kochen und zu essen, rundet für mich einen Angeltag erst ab.

Dennoch muss ich trotzdem nicht unbedingt einen Hecht von 1,20m abschlagen, noch dazu vielleicht aus einem Gewässer, in dem wenig Hecht vorkommt. Den kann ich weder kulinarisch sinnvoll verwerten noch tue ich damit was für das Gewässer.

Oder auch Zander: Es gibt Stellen, da habe ich zur richtigen Zeit innerhalb von 10 Minuten mein Fanglimit von 2 Zandern erreicht,
dann müsste ich aufhören zu angeln.

Und wie angesprochen sind teilweise die Mindestmasse in meinen Augen auch zu niedrig.

Deswegen solten Gewässerbesitzer/bewirtschafter mehr in die Mindestmassregelungen mit einbezogen werden umd dem einzelnen Angler vor Ort mehr Verantwortung gegeben werden.

Das wird man nur durch Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ereichen können (wenn überhaupt).

Wünschenswert bei solch kontoversen Diskussionen wäre allemal ein vernünftiger Ton ohne persönliche Angriffe untereinander.


----------



## Nordwind97 (26. Februar 2004)

@Thomas9904

Gutes Posting,ich habe dem nichts hinzuzufügen,geschweige dem irgend etwas entgegen zusetzen!
Gruß....


----------



## vagabond82 (28. Februar 2004)

@Dolfin:

so ich bin zurück, hab mich mal beim örtilichen Golfclub nach den Preisen erkundigt.&nbsp;Endlich ist mir wieder bewusst in welchem Land ich lebe. Trotz allem sehe ich mich als waidgerechten Angler , wenn vielleicht auch nicht&nbsp;aus&nbsp;deinem oder des Gesetzgebers Blickwinkel . Ich will niemanden Achtung abringen und gehe auch nicht fischen um&nbsp;die Beute&nbsp;zu releasen. Ich frag mich wirklich wobei es dir hier geht ?

Gruß und fleißig weiter trollen

Jan

&nbsp;


----------



## Fxndlxng (2. März 2004)

Hier meine zweite meerforelle, gefangen nach dem ich lange Zeit wenig gefischt hatte im Herbst '03 auf Fehmarn. 60cm und dick wie ein Ferkel


----------



## Fxndlxng (2. März 2004)

Und weil es so schön war:


----------



## vagabond82 (2. März 2004)

#q Sauhund !


----------



## Fxndlxng (2. März 2004)

Eins hab ich noch:


----------



## Fxndlxng (2. März 2004)

Meine Kumpels:


----------



## Fxndlxng (2. März 2004)

Uuups falscher Anhang; so sollte es sein:


----------



## Fxndlxng (2. März 2004)

Eins noch zum Genießen:


----------



## marcz15 (21. April 2004)

*AW: Erste Meerforelle vom Strand*

Geiler Fisch


----------



## Fxndlxng (21. April 2004)

*AW: Erste Meerforelle vom Strand*

Danke den vielen Gratulanten und macht es alle so wie ihr es für richtig haltet. Hauptsache jeder macht sich mal ein paar Gedanken zu diesem Thema und kann seine Entscheidung sich selbst und dem Gesetzgeber gegenüber rechtfertigen. 

Kann mir *mefohunter84* zum Beispiel oder *Dolfin* villeicht nochmal schreiben ob eine solch kapitale Forelle überhaupt noch gut schmeckt. Ich weiß nur das man von vielen anderen Fischarten sagt, dass sie ab einer bestimmten größe garnicht mehr schmecken?!?

 #g   #g   #g   #g


----------



## mefohunter84 (21. April 2004)

*AW: Erste Meerforelle vom Strand*

@ Findling
Du fragst mich also direkt. Ok. Ich denke, Du meinst die Mefo. Ja sie schmecken.
Ich bereite sie meistens wie Gravalax zu und räucher sie anschließend kalt.
Aber bis auf meine 84-r im Herbst 2000 und die 4-er or 10 Tagen habe ich auch noch keine "großen" Mefos bekommen (bis 60 cm).
Vor 10 Jahren habe ich im Greifwalder Bodden einen Hecht von 1,22m bekommen.
Auch wenn mir schon etliche Fische durch die Hände flutschen, habe ich damals diesen Hecht mitgenommen. (Es stand ne Feierlichkeit an) Den Großteil des Hechtes habe ich warm geräuchert. Geschnitten in größere Kotlettscheiben. Nach 2,5 Stunden waren ie Stücke fertig und ich habe noch nie einen so wohlschmeckenden Hecht zuvor gegessen.
Natürlich nimmt die Qualitä des Fleisches für gewöhnlich mit der Größe leicht ab.
Aber es kommt immer auf das Gewässer und die Nahrungsvielfalt an.
Bei Karpfen und Schleien bsonders.
Diese Erfahrung habe ich nach fast 35 Angeljahren gemacht.


----------

